# filly conformation?? possible barrel or cow horse prospect??



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Impossible to tell with the babies. She looks very solid and has a nice hip, but in the next 3 years, she will change drastically. The fact she's a quarter horse already gives you hope she'll be built for barrels or working cows, though  She is too cute.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

She's cute. A little long in the cannons but she might grow into them. Looks like she might have a long and potentially weak back when fully grown. Wish her gaskins were more proportionate, but I think she'll end up pretty nice all the same.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The length of the cannon bone is usually set pretty much at birth or slightly later. This does not mean they do not grow, but the growth is usually not a lot of length (they gain substance and joint surface). The rest of the foal sort of grows into the cannon... and it is sort of the reason why foals look so leggy. 

She looks a nice one but who knows? Take a photo in 3 years..... 

IMO a child the age of the one out there with the foal is too young to be out there. Foals can be wonderful and gentle but they are also unpredictable. This foal towers over this child and could (and I have seen them do this) suddenly whirl, kick up her heels and hurt the child. 

Safety is job one.. be it safety to the horse or the people around the horse!


----------

